# IPMS Houston Modelmania



## Tellmyre (Jan 14, 2002)

What: IPMS-Houston Modelmania 2008
When: April 5, 2008
Where: Stafford Center, 10505 Cash Road, Stafford, Texas, 77477
(Houston area)
Contact: Pete Fantasia, President IPMS-Houston
Phone: 281-992-2328
Web site: www.ipms-houston.org
*IPMS - Houston welcomes you to Modelmania – Houston’s largest, fine-scale model show. The show is attended by many from all over the state and region. Each year, on an average, nearly 500 scale models are entered in the contest. The show is located in the beautiful **Stafford Centre,** just southwest of the heart of Houston**.*


----------

